# Anyone use Chasteberry (Vitex Fruit) to get af back?



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm 19 months pp and still haven't seen AF. I'm nursing DD day and night, so I know that is why. I read on www.kellymom.com that nursing moms who want af back so they can get pregnant can use chasteberry to ovulate. Has anyone here tried that? I already ordered some and plan on trying it (We REALLY want to get pg soon before DD gets too much older...) but I wanted to see if any of you had any success. Anyone, anyone!? :LOL


----------



## Hollycrand (Apr 26, 2004)

:

I'm interested in hearing what the other have to say...I'm thinking of using vitex, myself. Not to get back AF (came back 2 mo ago), but to get pregnant.


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

Are you not ovulating? I also heard that false unicorn root works wonders. I guess it is so good that they warn you that you many end up with twins!







:LOL


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

I found This Thread!


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

I tried vitex after my second child. It did not work for me but I gave up on it after a couple months. I just don't ovulate when I'm nursing at all. I did get AF at around 20 months ppd but the cycles were erratic and anovulatory. I didn't develop regular cycles until I stopped nursing entirely. The spacing between my 2nd child and twins is completely natural. We haven't used BC in over 6 years.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it worked for me. I had no PPAF when DS was 10 months and I wanted to encourage the return of my fertility...I started vitax/chaste berry and never got AF, but apparently caught the first PP egg right before DS's first b-day. I can't say whether it was the vitax or just when my body naturally started ovulating again....


----------

